# Service manuals for USAT and Aristo Engines?



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Does anybody know if there are service manuals or resources for the repair of USAT and Aristocraft Engines?
Thanks. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went to the USA Trains website and clicked on Locomotives. A list of available manuals in on the left side of the loco page.

USA trains manuals 

I think that Aristo has similar info on their site.

Chuck


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Thank you so much, for some reason that list on the left did not come up on my USAT URL. I've bookmarked the one you sent.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

I was also looking for the manual for the old 44 tonner, any thoughts? 
Thank you again.


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Thanks again, I found the manual, it's a pdf file.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

one more time 
http://aristocraftforum.com/DocumentGrid/php/Manuals/index.php 
......................Jim


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Noel, did you find a manual for the 44 tonner? 

Greg


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Hi Greg,

Thank you. 

Yes, I did, found a .pdf file., had everything I needed.

Noel 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I could not find a pdf of a manual... is what you got the exploded diagram? 

Greg


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Hi Greg,

What I got is what looks like the manual that goes with the original purchase. Not an exploded diagram, but a listing of parts related to the drawing of the loco.

Noel 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I'd appreciate a copy if you have it in electronic form, I have a couple of them myself. 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

You will find that not all AC locos are listed for parts diagram. Later RJD


----------



## noela (May 22, 2008)

Hi Greg,

Here's the url for the parts.

http://www.usatrains.com/r22150parts.html

Noel 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks! That link is not on the web site pages... 

Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have found that typing in the lowest part number of an engine will get you the parts list. 
Just change the number after the R in the link above. Last digits are usually either 00 or 50.


----------

